# vaginal bleeding ???????



## posmlady

my does is 8 months old and has bloody discharge. bright red and kinda thick, doubt its infection??? not sure if she was.bred or not? only had her since September. I have no bucks??? what could it be? acting completely normal???


----------



## toth boer goats

Bleeding from the vulva usually means aborting. 

Does she have an udder starting at all? If not, it was in her early pregnancy and you may not see a fetus on the ground, if she is later you may find something on the ground.

Keep an eye on her and make sure, it doesn't get stinky back there. If it does, you will need to start antibiotics.

She is young so, it may be best that she did abort. But the cause is unknown, did she get hit by another goat possibly? Or, she may have an aborting disease, I would have her tested.


----------



## posmlady

the place I got her from was in a farming community. . the lady who bought her at 2-3 months? just after weaning let her run wild after staking her and sis resulted in sis death by choking. she has been doing a ton of jumping and playing with her friend, although I never saw her get hurt? I cant feel an udder, but her teats are a bit larger than the other doe that is a year old. btw they are.nigerians.


----------



## posmlady

she would be about 4 months if she is pregnant, cuz I got her in mid September and I have no bucks here.


----------



## toth boer goats

They can get preggo, that young unfortunately. 

If she just started bleeding, it could be a little while to pass the fetus. 

Do you smell any bad odor at all there?

If she is starting an udder, that puts her about right at 4 months along. Be aware though, she can miscarry one and not the other, or miscarry both. She may, if circumstances are right can carry a live or dead kid to full term. So watch her anyway. But, it all depends on the situation and reason.

Sometimes, we never find the fetus, cause wildlife or dogs may eat them.

We don't know the reason for the miscarrying, so, it can either be from accident, to an aborting disease. It is best to know, if it is an aborting disease and have her tested. Aborting diseases are contagious to other goats.


----------



## posmlady

oh, when I said 4 months, I meant that would be the least farthest she is, as I got her 4 months ago. she could be full term? the lady I got her from only got her to eat brush, she didn't Care for her at all? The breeder she got her from, said she wouldn't even hold the goats when she was picking them out. so she was loose from age 2-4 months. my only thing is she isn't swollen at all? wouldn't she swell if she was ready to deliver? I mean all other animals I've seen do? I read they can bleed a couple days before they deliver?


----------



## toth boer goats

5 months is full term for a goat.
I have never seen bleeding prior to kidding, but, I can say, that it is possible, if something isn't right and it is just at kidding, you might see it. 
However, if she is 4 months along and bleeding, she is most likely aborting, not full term.


----------



## posmlady

so no blood today? doesn't appear swollen? haven't seen a fetus either? she's acting tottaly normal still? I'll just keep an eye on her I guess. I was gonna breed her in may at 1 year. hopefully that will work out still? I'll post again if anything changes. its super cold here though, not sure a baby would survive if she doesn't have it in the shed.?


----------



## toth boer goats

Just watch her and see.

Hopefully, things will work out.


----------



## crocee

This is kinda out there but it can happen. I had a doe whom I really though was aborting and was showing vaginal bleeding. I don't mean blood tinged mucus but rather blood seeping from the vulva. It turned out she wasn't aborting and went on to deliver 2 beautiful bucklings. The blood was coming from an unseen cut on the vulva from a well placed horn from the sire.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh crocee, I forgot about asking them to check for a cut in that area, thanks for bringing that up. 

Yes, check for cuts.


----------



## cashmere

Could she possibly have a urinary infection and not be pregnant at all did the lady have bucks on her farm?


----------



## StaceyRosado

I would go with a cut or maybe a little trauma from to much butting eachother etc. was it just for one day or prelonged bleeding?


----------



## posmlady

man, I just posted long reply but my token ran out??? so here is short story.
1) maybe got cut by rose thorn? 
2) blood on floor was kinda watery like dog in heat?
3) blood on vagina was thickness and color of cut, but saw no cut?
4) my other doe is in heat ( proper name for goats?)
5) how long does heat cycle last?
6) anything besides breeding that can stop the calling?
7) when is best age and time of year to breed? I live in Oregon.

thanks so much for the help!!


----------



## StaceyRosado

Heat lasts a couple days 

The calling will stop when out of heat. Nothing you can do about it. 

The blood still there or gone now?

Yea doe is the proper name for a female goat.


----------



## posmlady

bleeding only one day. 

the lady did not have any other goats, but this doe was allowed to run free on several acres in a farming community. not sure if any close neighbors had bucks or not, but sure if she was making all that noise, any buck that could get free within a five mile radius at least tried to get to her.

I knew doe was proper name for female goat, wanted to know proper name for doe being in "heat "? I've. only ever bred dogs, cats, rabbits, and other small animals.

also, when is best age, and time of year to breed Nigerians?

again thanks for help!

BTW when a female cat "queen " is in heat, you can massage the vulva with a q-tip for like 20 seconds, it makes eggs drop, and cuts heat cycle within a few hours. I "tried " with daisy the doe, no luck! hopefully tomorrow will be much quieter than last two days! ofcourse with my luck, my other doe sissy will go into heat.!!!


----------



## crocee

The proper name for any animal in "heat" is estrus. We call it in heat or in season. Just like with humans its an uncomfortable time and they just want relief.


----------

